# HELP! how Do I Go on Vacation and Have My Hens Taken Care Of?



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, so I know we should have thought about this before we bought our laying hens. We are going on vacation for a week, and I worried about how we can have our hens taken care of while we are gone. Any suggestions, or experiences, ideas? We have a 5 gal. waterer, but the water gets grungy after a couple of days and we have a large feeder. It's the eggs and the hens safety I am mostly concerned about.

Anyone in the same boat as me? If so, how do you handle traveling and leaving the girls at home?

Pat


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I use a pet sitter. A real pet sitter, not a high school kid that promises to come over and look after your chickens if they have time, or remember to. I use a real deal, bonded and insured, pet sitter. She takes care of the horses, chickens, two dogs and crazy house cat. Visits twice daily, cost about $25 per day.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's your best option. Pet sitter who is s bonafide business.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

neighbor or friend close by? my landlord lives next door to me so we take care of each others animals.. but if she wasnt here, a neighbor would come.. i personally would totally go for a high school kid, all the kids i know are great ranch/farm kids around here... but then thats here... lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking 4H kids.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I wondered the same thing as I journied into chickenland. (Things people don't take into consideration before getting chickens) Who's gonna watch the chickens when we go on vacation. I have dogs, who I use my oldest daughter to babysit them. but sometimes there are conflicting schedules. I'm not dissing you, just bringing up a valuable lesson to future chicken moms. I do hope you find someone to watch them for you!!

If I can't find a sitter, which happens sometimes, I bring the dogs with. I am also worried about next year, when I do the most camping. Seriously considering bring them with if I can't find a sitter. LOL I think the main concern would be to find someone who can check on them, feed them, and fill water bowl. Clean up the coop when you get home.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Unless you have a great run and a solid coop it will be tough. My husband and I were able to do a 5 day vacation, however the eggs were supposed to be picked up by a family member, who "forgot" and so the coop was a mess of broken and dirty eggs.

Your water will stay cleaner if it is elevated on a cement block and not kept next to their favorite scratching around area. Also, you will need two feeders and probably 3 waterers to be safe. If you can't get someone in everyday to clean and fill water, maybe at least to gather eggs.

We haven't been on a vacation since getting a large flock of chickens since we don't have a network of responsible helpers. Also, that was the same year gas prices went nuts and we couldn't really afford it.

BUT, I haven't been forced to visit the MIL either. Not a bad thing all around.


----------



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

We have decided to have the neighbors next door watch the hens. My husband goes out every morning and lets them out of the coop so that they can run around in a fenced in area attached to the coop. I'm not sure we will ask them to do that. As long as they get watered every day, things should be fine. I will give the neighbors extra feed just in case. The feed container usually lasts several days anyway. I like the hens to have fresh water, so if the neighbors can change that out every day and pick up the eggs, we will deal with the rest when we get home.

I did call a pet sitter, but this person was going on vacation the same time we were. She wanted $15 a visit, which I thought was ok since I was willing to pay someone $10 a day. I don't know that we have any 4H kids near us, but I will have to do more research on that, as it sounds like a viable answer, plus I was even thinking maybe a girl scout (don't they still have the earn a badge in some type of animal care?).

We have another long vacation coming up in January. That should be interesting as far as the hens and keeping the water unfrozen. Maybe it will be mild. We will see. Thanks for all the ideas and posts.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Enjoy your trip. Leave lots of phone numbers. Come home refreshed.


----------



## cirrus107 (Jun 22, 2012)

A professional pet sitter, some one involved in 4H. I have a friend who comes and takes care of mine. I pay her in addition she gets any eggs that are laid. We are both happy with this arrangement.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

we have chicken hotels here, you take your chickens and they put them up in coops for £3 per coop per day. they do good buisness as well.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Chicken hotel???? I am going to assume Rob has more chicken money than me....Have you used the chicken hotel?


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

May have to take seperate vacations like we did.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I like the idea of a chicken hotel. Depending on the location, you could make some good scratch. Prolly enough to pay for your own chickens.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I would call the local HS and see if they have an FFA program (Future Farmers of America). If you live in a rural area, they probably have one. That's who I hire to take care of my place. I hired a pet sitter one time. She was a "professional" except she "forgot" to come. I was gone for a week. Luckily, a horsey friend happened to stop by and saw that none of my animals had food or water. She took care of it and then called me. After that, I hire either FFA kids or 4-H kids.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I would not take my chickens to a hotel. First, New Castle Disease. Second, they would stop laying. Just saying.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought about that because I used to board dogs Shen I owned my practice in NE. What a liability.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Chicken hotel???? I am going to assume Rob has more chicken money than me....Have you used the chicken hotel?


im in the care sector mate so far from loaded lol. the chicken boarding is located in the welsh valleys and for my 3 chickens for 7 days and nights costs 21 pound.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

kejmack said:


> I would not take my chickens to a hotel. First, New Castle Disease. Second, they would stop laying. Just saying.


the chicken hotel is a chicken farm in the valleys. its where my chiockens come from originaly


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's less than $34.00 in the USA. Good deal.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I haven't been on vacation since I have had my chickens (I am glad I found this thread). Anyone have any thoughts on solar coop doors that you can time? I try to let my rooster out at a reasonable hour (after 730 am weekdays, 8:15/30 weekends) as to not disturb the neighbors (I am pushing my luck as it is). 

I have a cat sitter and board the rabbits but am paranoid about the chickens. Figured cat sitter could feed/water when she does the cats but am worried about locking them up at night and letting out in the morning. 

Any feedback on automatic doors would be great. Thx~


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. I'm thinking auto doors too. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I always seem to purchase the worst model first.


----------



## bwmichaud (Feb 6, 2013)

I worked a deal with a neighbor. I watch their dogs when they go away and they watch my chickens when I go away.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

That's Great! I'm sure it will work out perfectly!


----------

